# Suche Tips zu Musik im Bereich Ambient / Trip Hop / Chillout



## Dr_Dunkel (4. März 2013)

Hey Leute! Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Tips zu guten Bands, Interpreten oder einzelnen Musikstücken, die im Bereich Electro-Ambient angesiedelt sind. Dabei sollte das ganze einen nicht allzu fröhlichen Touch haben, sondern eher eine etwas gedämpftere oder düstere Stimmung an sich haben. Es kann auch gerne mal etwas schneller zu Werke bzw. in Richtung Trip Hop gehen, jedoch sollte es immernoch im (instrumentalen) elektronischen Ambient Bereich (möglicherweise auch Chillout) mit dem gewissen Etwas bleiben. 

Sehr schwer zu beschreiben das ganze, aber damit ihr wisst was ich meine, hier mal ein paar Beispiele:

Alexander Metzger - Tribute - YouTube
A terminator tribute - YouTube
Laurent Garnier - Communications from the lab - YouTube
intermix - targeted - YouTube
oder meinetwegen auch das Stück "Lost at Sunset" auf dieser Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. März 2013)

Also ihr müsst mir ja nicht gleich die Tür mit Ideen einrennen! 

Niemand hier der sowas in der Richtung hört? Falls doch, immer her mit den Vorschlägen.


----------



## OctoCore (8. März 2013)

Das Problem ist die "düstere" Stimmung - da fällt mir echt konkret nichts zu ein.
Ansonsten kann man sich jemanden suchen, der einige Sampler der "Cafe del mar"-Reihe hat - das sind echte Wundertüten, wenn man Anregungen sucht. 
Ebenfalls gut dafür sind einige CDs zur "Space Night"-Reihe aus dem BR-Nachtprogramm.

Wobei mir zu "düster" (und bedrohlich) jetzt doch noch was einfällt - die Altelektroniker von "Tangerine Dream" haben da das eine oder andere im Programm, z.B. den Soundtrack von "Legend".


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. März 2013)

"Düster" war vielleicht etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Es muss nicht, kann aber einen gewissen Touch in der Richtung haben. Vielmehr mag ich einfach keine Gute-Laune-Schubidudelduu-Musik, sondern eher Stücke mit einem gemäßigten, ernsthafteren Charakter.

Die Cafe Del Mar Serie kenne ich, da sind auch immer mal wieder gute Lieder dabei, allerdings sind die meisten Sachen nicht das was ich suche, da ist mir mitunter zuviel "jazziges" dabei. Da ich beruflich u.a. auch Musik verkaufe, kann ich während der Arbeit ja allerhand anhören, nur ist heutzutage trotz breitem und tiefem Sortiment, größtenteils DubStep, Dance, HipHop und der übliche Schalala-Dance-Kram dabei. 

Alexander Metzger z.B. habe ich von genau so einem Space Night Sampler entdeckt, was ja schon in gewisser Weise eine Seltenheit im Standardsortiment ist und man trotzdem weiter selbst recherchieren muss. Auf dessen Album "Tribute" sind nur großteils auch wieder blasse Stücke drauf.

Deswegen sind auch einzelne Lieder gerne gewünscht, da etliche Bands oft ganz andere Sachen machen und nur ab und zu sowas in der Richtung. Ein sehr gutes Beispiel wäre da Leaether Strip mit "Til Far". Aber wenn es Bands gibt, die überwiegend was in dem Bereich machen, soll mir das nur recht sein. Danke für den Tipp mit Tangerine Dream! 
Werde ich mir mal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## YuT666 (8. März 2013)

Von der Beschreibung her fällt mir da Scorn ein ... einer meiner Favoriten ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k55F-QHMYTY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFGzGKrJM0o

Raison d’être ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz15AKiKCAs

Ausserdem noch Bill Laswell

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvYGzYV0mtg

Deutsch Nepal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAJwpwtzt48

Dann vielleicht noch LULL ...


----------



## OctoCore (8. März 2013)

Also mehr was für den Kopf und weniger für die Füße?  Also nicht zu tanzbar/clubmäßig?
Hm... ich persönlich mags schon gern halbwegs melodiös und auch stimmungsvoll bei der Elektronik, instrumental - eventuell mit ein paar Vocals per Sampler.   Gar keinen Kopf mache ich mir bei der Etikettierung - die Einordnung in Ambient, New Wave, Trip hop usw. ist mir echt zu anstrengend.
Tja ... Tangerine Dream - Dolphin Dance ist ein echtes beschwingtes Gute-Laune-Stück, sagt ja schon der Titel - is vielleicht nix
James Asher - Red Desert (yellow magnetic star mix) vielleicht zu chillig
Ashra - Icetrain vielleicht zu alt - 1979  aber immerhin mit echtem Schlagzeug


----------



## Tripleh84 (8. März 2013)

ART OF NOISE: MOMENTS IN LOVE (THE ORIGINAL) - YouTube


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. März 2013)

Danke euch! 

@Tri-City-Maniac: Gute Vorschläge, da sind schon Sachen dabei die mir gefallen. Weiter durchstöbern werde ich auf jeden Fall, besonders Night Tide mit dem Sample von "Being Boiled" ist schon mal cool!

@OctoCore: auf jeden Fall was für den Kopf! Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als flache nichtsausdrückende Musik mit 08/15 Basic-Gedudel. Schon immer gefällt mir vielschichtige, intelligente und durchdachte (zumeist elektronische) Musik am besten, oft auch mit schönen Flächen und Melodien dahinter. Deswegen reicht mein Fundus auch von Industrial, EBM, Wave über Goa Trance bis weiß der Geier was. Ich habe schon etliches an tanzbaren Sachen auf Lager, aber irgendwann will man auch mal was anderes bzw. neues haben - sozusagen, um immer für die richtige Stimmung die passende Musik hören zu können.

Dabei muss es nicht zwingend eine bestimmte Richtung haben, aber irgendwie muss man ja ausdrücken können was einem so vorschwebt, sonst könnte ich auch sagen: empfiel mir mal gute Musik. 
Hier vielleicht nochmal ein paar Anhaltspunkte:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YrEEPYHo0QI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CoU4LEfVOT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdW0nzXhchQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v701hYBfeSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## altazoggy (9. März 2013)

Tenhi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diIyLIFgH24

Bohren, Club of Gore
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VGlxhRbhBQ

Kammerflimmern Kollektiv
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvtUtmrYS6g

massive attack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njM4FFsgO98

portishead
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFFQ89nvJxE


Shpongle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WTxC8wnXQo

beats antique
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcvlgCHpCaU


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. März 2013)

Danke! Shpongle gefällt mir und hatte ich bisher nie gehört, wenngleich der Name mir schon ein Begriff war. Massive Attack kenne ich schon, alleine wegen dem Album "Mezzanine". Aber auch in den anderen Sachen werde ich mal durchpflügen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (27. März 2013)

Für alle die sich auch für meine Musikwünsche in diesem Thread interessieren - ich habe ein neues Album gefunden, welches mich schon beim ersten Hören total umgehauen hat. Undzwar ist es das aktuelle Album "Airmech" von Front Line Assembly, welches als Konzeptalbum zum gleichnamigen Spiel, rein instrumental konzipiert wurde. Selten habe ich (elektronische) Musik mit einer derart ausgeklügelten Vielfalt, mit bis in die letzte Ecke perfektionierten Klangteppichen, Übergängen und Arrangements gehört, ohne dass man hier eine Musikrichtung festmachen könnte. Eine klasse CD... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PZUxtfKyuH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1OTeMVxX2d4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PgWkjo0YBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (15. April 2013)

Habe mir den Soundtrack zu Prometheus geholt - ist zwar Filmmusik, aber relativ düster - wenn auch orchestral und weniger elektronisch wie du es wahrscheinlich suchst. 
Ansonsten mal bei Burial reinhören oder Aphex Twin, wobei Letzterer meistens nicht gerade klassisch chillig ist 

James Holden - The idiots are winning
Deepchord - Vantage isle

passt zumindest teilweise zu deinem Suchprofil - aber Musik ist halt extreme Geschmackssache, hab schon Leuten Stücke vorgespielt die ich genial fand und auch dachte derjenige teile diese Meinung - nix, keine Reaktion, Schulterzucken.. von daher schwieriges Thema


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. April 2013)

Dank dir! Von Aphex und Burial kenne ich schon ein bisschen was bzw. habe ich ein paar Alben hier. Bei den letzteren beiden Vorschlägen findet man sicher auch einige gute Momente, vom ersten Anhören her fehlt es mir aber etwas an Varianz und Tiefgang - ohne jetzt irgendwas bewerten zu wollen. Den Prometheus OST werde ich mir morgen gleich mal auf Arbeit zu Gemüte führen...


----------

